# impossible d'ejecter cd



## caroline0123 (10 Octobre 2005)

bonjour 

je n arrive pas a ejecter un cd que j etais entrain de graver et que j ai interrompu sur burnx free. comment pourrais je faire pour le débloquer? 
comment ce fait il qu ill se soit bloqué?


----------



## da capo (10 Octobre 2005)

Tu disposes de quelle machine ? pas de petite fente sur le c&#244;t&#233; pour l'&#233;jecter "en force" ?

Sinon, en maintenant le bouton de la souris enfonc&#233; durant le boot, les cd/dvd sont &#233;ject&#233;s.


----------



## caroline0123 (10 Octobre 2005)

et non j ai pas de petite fente sur mon ordi c est un ibook g4 .c est fou comme dans ces cas la on a envie de le secouer comme un poirier pour que ca sorte


----------



## da capo (10 Octobre 2005)

Essaie de red&#233;marrer en maintenant appuy&#233; lz bouton.


----------



## caroline0123 (10 Octobre 2005)

merci pour ton aide 
bonne soirée


----------

